# Nimbus 1300 Steam Cleaner / Detail



## caledonia

As a few member know I have been messing around with steam cleaner. I decided that this piece of equipment fitted in well with my details. So I have just purchased a new Nimbus 1300 steam cleaner.

Its Spec is as follows.

145 C at the nozzle.
5 Bar output. But adjust able.
2.8 Ltr Boiler capacity.
2000 Watt.
Size 53 X 36 X 40CMS.

All in all a very compact little machine. But don't let the size put you off.
As you will see.










I comes with a very good selection of tools. Details below.










I will inform you this did not start out as a detail. I had a very slight rattle from the OS front wheel area. So hand in hand off it went to investigate, with the trolley jack and stands. Problem was nothing major. Just a plastic stud that had came a drift. So that was it.

Till I saw under the arches.










other side.










Then I decided it was time to get the wheels off and do the arches. Hopefully remove most of the road salt and give the wheels a good Spring clean.
I was greeted with this.




























It was at this point I decided that not chemicals at all where going to be used. More to see what the machine has to offer in the cleaning department.



So I carry on and ended up with this.




























To say I was impressed is an understatement. But I still had to get them dressed and finished off. Which left this.














































So 1 down 3 more to go.

Since the wheels where off the car. Well you guessed it.

No car before. Not extremely dirty but still 500 motorway mile to clean up.



















Inner rims where a different matter.










So off I when again.

Two 50/50s



















I had good success with this also in removing tar spots for the wheels. But when I tried to video this. I could not manage to hold the camera and the MF at the same time. I had been steaming with the MF covering the tar spot, then wiping. But as you can see the MF kept getting moved with the pressure of steam. But I think you can see it will remove tar spots also.



I carried on to complete the inner rims then started on the front faces. Which ended up like this.










And









Wheels and arches complete.

It was a dry over cast day. But I decided I would carry on.

Car mats.

Some of you know I have not got the cleanest of full time jobs. I spend most of my days on building site, and the mats take a bit of a beating so from this.



















Quick once over with the vac to remove most of the heavy materials then
Changed head on the steamer and off we go.












Which left the MF like this










And mat like this. Now what I have not explained so far is because of the temperature of the steam. It is dry so It does not wet materials or cloth. :thumb:










Well as you will be glad to hear that was the worst mat. so the rest was done in a very short space of time.

Next good old engine.
Before I start I will explain I forgot to take a completed picture. But that will become clear latter.

So just sections for now. Will up load completed engine tomorrow.
To start to with. front just behind grill. Covered in oil and grease.










To this.










This should also give you an idea how good this would be for door shuts and the like.

Engine before.









To this.


















Well that completes the review of the Nimbus 1300. So far I am very pleased with it. But I am still finding my feet. So know doubt I will learn different techniques and ways to aid in the uses of this cleaner.

But before I go and I could not finish with out a good old hand wash with ONR. Now remember the car has covered 500 miles since last clean. It has been dryer but in the morning there has been a lot of dew. In turn causing road spray.




























As you can see day light was starting to fade. But the important point is

NO RUN OFF. Ground is dry. Even after a full on clean. :thumb:

Any comments welcome. Sorry it was so long.
Gordon


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

I am a fan of steam and use it often, is a very fast chemical free way of cleaning a car.

I cannot get my head round the ONR cleaning bit though, perhaps I like smow foam too much.


----------



## leon20v

Loving the idea around this and the lack of chemicals used to clean everything, you really have had some excellent results. Have checked out the price of the nimbus 1300, I guess quality comes at a price. It’s another item to add the wish list


----------



## caledonia

plankton said:


> I am a fan of steam and use it often, is a very fast chemical free way of cleaning a car.
> 
> I cannot get my head round the ONR cleaning bit though, perhaps I like smow foam too much.


I am guessing it is like everything else. Some like it some don't.
But it is a great alternative when time is against you and the weather is hot. Wash a panel and then dry it. Move to the next. So rinsing or water marks.

Whole detail consisted of 16 Ltr of water.:thumb:



leon20v said:


> Loving the idea around this and the lack of chemicals used to clean everything, you really have had some excellent results. Have checked out the price of the nimbus 1300, I guess quality comes at a price. It's another item to add the wish list


Yes the Nimbus is not the cheapest cleaner there is. But don't let the price put you off. There has been great results from less expensive one also.
See below quite long though.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=104851

Gordon.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Thanks for sharing Gordon - steam seems to be the way forward!

Where did you purchase your nimbus from please?

Also, passenger side front wing... which wax is that wearing? Looks great!


----------



## caledonia

RussZS said:


> Thanks for sharing Gordon - steam seems to be the way forward!
> 
> Where did you purchase your nimbus from please?
> 
> Also, passenger side front wing... which wax is that wearing? Looks great!


I have the email address for anyone that wishes it. But cant post up here as he is not a trader.

As for the front wing.
CG En zyme wax, passenger door is something different though. So thats why you are probably seeing the comparison. :thumb:

Gordon


----------



## Bigpikle

Gordon

I have been eagerly awaiting this write up and you have not disappointed  Car looks superb and the videos and pics are great.

Looks superb and that wheel arch clean is something else :thumb: Hadnt thought of using the little brush when I did mine before, but when the last 3 wheels come off to do the calipers, I'll get stuck in with the brush attachments. and will even do the suspension and see if I can get it closer to your standard 

From this...










to this is superb, especially without any water or chemical use. I was thinking that your car was newer than mine and therefore cleaner etc, but its actually older 










Looks like the extra pressure and slightly higher steam temp is a help with things like tar. I didnt get quite as good results with my little unit in that department. Carpet cleaning is an instant winner though, with no need for loads of chemical and not leaving carpet and mats wet afterwards is a real bonux :thumb:

So the final decision, should we be calling you 'King of Steam' or 'Harry Potter' now you have a Nimbus :lol:


----------



## caddyman

RussZS said:


> Thanks for sharing Gordon - steam seems to be the way forward!
> 
> Where did you purchase your nimbus from please?
> 
> Also, passenger side front wing... which wax is that wearing? Looks great!


http://www.nimbus-steamcleaners.co.uk/


----------



## mathyou78

Impressive stuff. Thanks for posting. How quickly does it remove the grot from the arches? Would you say it's as quick as APC/washmitt/PW rinse?


----------



## ads2k

Great post Gordon :thumb:, some fantastic results with the arch/wheel cleaning.

Will you stop going on about how *good* it is, my garage will not fit another piece of kit in and the car.....:lol:


----------



## Katana

This may be a stupid question, can you use these on painted areas? or would the temp of the steam do something to the paint.
They would be good for awkward areas like door jambs.


----------



## Mr Face

Hi caledonia

A treat to watch and learn what a good steamer can do :thumb:

We bought a 1.5 litre cheapo some years back to do a little job (can’t even remember what it was now) It's called a 'Shark' and if truth be told probably came from one of the many shopping channels. Anyway, yesterday it was found in the back of a cupboard and so found its way to it's new home, the garage (soon to be studio :lol: )

Had the bonnet up on the 29 year old project motor (first detail to be revealed when finished) and started cleaning the bulk head. Quick blast with P21s on what looked like a black bulk head and a few moments later with the steamer fresh red paint started to appear. A few hours later and a totally different car emerged. Owner could not believe what we had uncovered!!

Am already considering a big boy like yours as the little one loses pressure almost immediately and needs a refill every five minutes but can only say the results were amazing. 

On to the interior with it this afternoon if I can get my  together! 

Thanks again:thumb:


----------



## caledonia

mathyou78 said:


> Impressive stuff. Thanks for posting. How quickly does it remove the grot from the arches? Would you say it's as quick as APC/washmitt/PW rinse?


Apc can be use as well as degreasers with the steamer. The reason for this posting and test was to show how capable the machine on its own was at cleaning, without the use of these.

I have no doubt that I will in the future use chemicals to aid in the removal of stubborn grime. Which should speed up the process.

As of the PW well as the moment I am trying other avenue of cleaning. Yes I have a snow foam lance and a PW. as most of us have. I am again just demonstration that there are alternative available to those that wish to try something different.

Basically the car was washed, Degreased the engine, carpets cleaned, as well as wheels and arches. with no chemicals on the ground and in turn entering the storm drains. As the moment this is not a problem for the amateur detailer as long as they dont do this on a public highway. But for the Guys that do this full time they are already having to put in place. Way to contain and collect there wash waste. Which can be costly in the collection and disposal.

It is already law but so far not being in forced. So people have the choice to wash there car any way they see fit.

I will have to up date my original post as my maths are not quite right due to the amount of waster used. which should be 21 Ltrs of water.

Can you say you can safely wash you car including all the above with this volume of water.?



ads2k said:


> Great post Gordon :thumb:, some fantastic results with the arch/wheel cleaning.
> 
> Will you stop going on about how *good* it is, my garage will not fit another piece of kit in and the car.....:lol:


Dont be left behind Adam there are a good few members with one now. :thumb:

Look what happen with 1000p, When you wanted some it was out of stock. :wall:

Honestly if it was just to be used a few time a year, cleaning you car or degreasing it is a worth while piece of kit. Her in doors uses it more that me around the house. Which gets me Brownie point to buy more gear. :lol:


----------



## caledonia

Katana said:


> This may be a stupid question, can you use these on painted areas? or would the temp of the steam do something to the paint.
> They would be good for awkward areas like door jambs.


There is a number of videos on you tube on paint cleaning. But I have so far not been that brave to do the exterior of the car. Door jams under bonnet paint I have used it on and have terrific results. The one picture on the under bonnet clean where I cleaned the paint just behind the grille is an example of this.

Most if not all steam cleaner have an adjustment where you can vary the amount of steam that is injected. So in turn cutting down the direct pressure at build up of heat on the area bin cleaned. Normally I start off very light and gradually work up in pressure and heat till the Materials I wish to remove starts to dissolve. But if at all worried you can apply a APC or A degreaser to aid removal and then in turn keep the steam pressure very low.

Really depends on time and what product you are trying to remove.


----------



## Car Key

Hmmm, very impressive, but what concerns me with these steamers, is where all the dirt goes. I saw a video of a guy steaming the carpets in a BMW. The steam (which presumably contains a lot of the dirt) was going EVERYWHERE! All over the ****pit, including all the switch gear. Presumably into the headliner too, and no doubt covering him in dirt too. Doing the backs of wheels? I don’t know if brake dust is as deadly as it once was, but an industial face mask has to be an essential, if you don’t want that steam ending up in your lungs. And if it doesn’t end up in your lungs, I’m guessing you can still end up being covered, with a face like a dirty coal miner –not least when you’re doing the arches. Again, a very impressive demonstration, but if you use the conventional approach (pressure washer/G101/stiff brush), don’t the arches and YOU end up cleaner? Instead of you, getting covered in crap from the steam??


----------



## caledonia

Car Key said:


> Hmmm, very impressive, but what concerns me with these steamers, is where all the dirt goes. I saw a video of a guy steaming the carpets in a BMW. The steam (which presumably contains a lot of the dirt) was going EVERYWHERE! All over the ****pit, including all the switch gear. Presumably into the headliner too, and no doubt covering him in dirt too. Doing the backs of wheels? I don't know if brake dust is as deadly as it once was, but an industial face mask has to be an essential, if you don't want that steam ending up in your lungs. And if it doesn't end up in your lungs, I'm guessing you can still end up being covered, with a face like a dirty coal miner -not least when you're doing the arches. Again, a very impressive demonstration, but if you use the conventional approach (pressure washer/G101/stiff brush), don't the arches and YOU end up cleaner? Instead of you, getting covered in crap from the steam??


This is a very common misunderstanding when it come to steamers. When the steam is generated it is extremely fine due to two thing first the pressure and then the heat. 
When steam is applied to anything it is only softening or heating the materials that is being cleaned On the wheels for talking sake. The wheels contract at a different temperature to the dust being removed. Where one heats up quicker than the other. So in turn the cross bonding that occurred is broken and can then be wiped of with a MF. With the pressure or jet of steam then this is similar to the PW. The brake dust is kept in a liquid suspension, so not in the atmosphere. Even for talking sake dust become air born. The steam evaporates that quickly then is could not stay air born for long, not taking into a count that the brake dust is heavier than the steam lifting powers. You cant get too close to the steam that this would be a issues due to the heat. 145C is hot believe me and this would be my only consideration to take into account as far a safety was concerned. When it comes to carpet cleaning again. Vacuuming removes the heavy loose materials, when the steam is added it only aid removal of all the grease or dirty that is deep down within the fibres or the carpet. With the MF wrapped around this it aids removal. Once the carpet is dry which is not long as the steam is or a dry source. Vacuuming is recommended as all the dirt which was once strapped within the carpets is now free to be removed. So in turn a deep clean is achieved.

Yesterday I was cleaner than when I have used a wheel brush and cleaner. Due to the lack of spray from the brush. All I had on yesterday was my usual latex gloves as this is always advise when handling wheels anyway.

Steam cleaning on my evidence is a far cleaner way to clean and is a deeper clean when it comes to upholstery and carpets, as the pile is fuller and not held down with all the greasy residue and grime which was held in place prior.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the very informative post :thumb:. That looks like a very nice steamer with a good range of attachments.

I'm seriously impressed with how the wheel arch was brought up. The video showed it just melting the dirt away. I had not thought of using a brush attachment under there - I'm definately going to try that when I get some free time.


----------



## caledonia

Thanks Phil
I found the brush really helped to breakup the heavier area and on the textured areas of the under-seal. Although it was not in contact for some of the time. I could not be bothered changing it when ever the need arose. Normally on the plastic and steel pieces it was just the steam itself. Start at the top and work down wiping clean with a MF so that the area just clean does not become contaminated with grime from above.

But agreed its a useful tool.

Gordon.


----------



## Bigpikle

21L for all that cleaning is very impressive Gordon :thumb:

I used about 15L today and washed 3 cars - a Rover 75 with an ONR wash, a 1 series BMW with a QEW wash and my Saab with the waterless product I'm testing. 

How long does the Nimbus take to get up to steaming temperature?


----------



## LeeH

Nice bit of kit.

Cheaper then my Polti aswell :wall:


----------



## caledonia

Bigpikle said:


> 21L for all that cleaning is very impressive Gordon :thumb:
> 
> I used about 15L today and washed 3 cars - a Rover 75 with an ONR wash, a 1 series BMW with a QEW wash and my Saab with the waterless product I'm testing.
> 
> How long does the Nimbus take to get up to steaming temperature?


Waterless wash tell me more. :lol:

You are a bad man talking about this before its fully tested. 
But I will forgive this you .

The steamer holds just less than 3 litres of water filled three times. Total 8.litres. But still had water remaining.
ONR in 1BM 12 Litres
But lets just say 21 Litres.

The steamer first fill Took a good 5 to 7 minutes. But again wished to see how long it would take from a cold water source. Steam ready light was on before this time. But pressure had not built in the tank according to the pressure gauge. Next time mixture between between loo water and cold. Made a difference in time. But this can only be expected.



LeeH said:


> Nice bit of kit.
> 
> Cheaper then my Polti aswell :wall:


I was looking very closely at these machine. Cant put my finger on it but. Something just kept pulling me back to the Nimbus. I was also considering the Polti 3000. Fantastic machine with extraction capabilities. But pricey into the bargain.
Deciding factor was on the industrial build quality and accessories that can with this machine. Unless you are prepares to dig deep into you pocket the Polti machines are generally house hold machines. But that been said very good and have there place also. Just bulky and heavy to move around the car.


----------



## Vyker

Very impressive!

The future of detailing!?


----------



## martyp

Outstanding results! :doublesho

I honestly didn't think a steam cleaner would do so much. I can see the benefit too, its so messy cleaning arches and the inners of wheels with chemicals as they end up on you too.

I can't wait to give mine a go now, I only bought it to try on my leather seats but no doubt I'll be upgrading soon!


----------



## caledonia

Vyker said:


> Very impressive!
> 
> The future of detailing!?


Brave man making those claims. But certainly something to think of.
Sometime people can get caught up in the norm and forget about other techniques and ways. This was the reason for posting to show people and maybe open there eyes to certain new avenues and ways.

But as you can see people do have options if they wish a clean car and want to try something new then why not. Might be the future who knows.:thumb:



martyp said:


> Outstanding results! :doublesho
> 
> I honestly didn't think a steam cleaner would do so much. I can see the benefit too, its so messy cleaning arches and the inners of wheels with chemicals as they end up on you too.
> 
> I can't wait to give mine a go now, I only bought it to try on my leather seats but no doubt I'll be upgrading soon!


Don't forget window cleaning. Removing oils and rubber left behind from the wiper or other items.
Door jams or shuts and the dreaded sticky mark left behind from a soft drink being spilt.

Not that I wish to try this one removing smells for the interior. Like sick or sour milk. People have kids also. Great for the sterile clean including air con.

I have mentioned to an other member tonight that I have recently acquired a set of wheels which have not been protected or cleaned in nearly 3 years. Inner rims anyway. I think this will really test the steamer to its max. Hoping for some down time next weekend if not before. Watch out for the up date and fingers crossed it can cope. :thumb:


----------



## dumbuck

Great work and write up Gordon:thumb:

Car is looking good, obviously Dave KG's training days are paying off (shame about the front splitter though:lol Youve obviously been too busy with your steam to get round to re-fitting the original.


----------



## leeshez

Wow what stunning results .


----------



## caledonia

dumbuck said:


> Great work and write up Gordon:thumb:
> 
> Car is looking good, obviously Dave KG's training days are paying off (shame about the front splitter though:lol Youve obviously been too busy with your steam to get round to re-fitting the original.


The original splitter. Well I had a bit of a issue with the last finishing coat of clear. Where it reacted and I had to wet sand it back. I have resolved the problem now and hoping. Fingers crossed that I can eventually compete the task in hand.

I am hoping to free up some spare time over the coming day. The replacement one is getting worse and not a good look.

2 Panels left and the roof still to go. But just one more on going project. How are you getting on with your car. Have you managed to carry on with your correction.?

Gordon


----------



## dumbuck

I've not done anything more with the beemer I had up at Dave's place as it's going in to get the front wing resprayed where I had that mishap with the pc. Once that is done I'll get the machine onto it (booked in for a rotary class in May), at the moment I'm practising with the da on my old Mondeo estate which is coming along quite well.

Any chance you could pm me the details of your supplier for the nimbus?

I've think I've managed to convince one of the bosses at work that this would be an invaluable tool for us a rep is coming in next month to demo it.

http://www.cleaningmachinesdirect.co.uk/products/Matrix_SV8000_Steam_Cleaning_Machine_109.html

Davy


----------



## ELBOW GREASE

:thumb:


----------



## MaDMaXX

I remembered you were getting this and had to go looking for the inevitable thread with the test 

Looks like it's going well, i can't say the weather outside is too endearing right now, but it has to get better in the next week or so.
Let me know if you've done those pics yet?


----------



## fluffy

Reading all these good things about steam cleaners I'm thinking about purchasing one .
The Nimbus has a UK plug, i guess, so unfortunatly not an option for me.I have found a cheap unit for around 40 euro or one similar to the nimbus but that is at least 10 times more expensive. The steamer will be used for 4 cars I maintain and house hold chores.
Can you please point-out the differences you experienced between the Nimbus and the cheaper unit you also used?


----------



## caledonia

When considering a steamer always. Buy one that has the highest Pressure as in Bar. also look at the steam temperature also.

These are the most important things to consider. Pressure adjustment is also a nice and good feature. So something to considered also.

Normally the cheaper models suffer in the water usage. In that you have a bit of down time waiting for them to heat up once more after refilling. It could be the amount of steam they use or the size of the tank.

When considering a cheaper model. Look at the tools supplied. As apposed to the uses the steamer is going to be used for. Make sure you have the correct tools and they are supplied.

So in short the highest steam pressure, with a good selection of tools. And as high a temperature as you can get. This will make cleaning and general used more affective and quicker to use.
Gordon.


----------



## caddyman

I've just purchased the Nimbus 2000 @ £450+ 

Its the same spec as the 1300 but with a high powered vacuum too boot

Ideal for car interiors and the like

Can't wait for it too arrive - Will do a review on it once it gets here


----------



## caledonia

^^^^Jammy git. 

I so hate you.
But you have a fantastic machine. Especially with the vacuum function.:thumb:
Look forward to your findings and review.
Gordon


----------



## fluffy

Thanks :thumb:
I will make a comparison list of the steamers I have seen, to get it clear what I get at what value. I will contact nimbus to see if they have one with a EU plug.
If I look at the all the tasks a good one can be used for, chances are that I will save up some money and not go with the cheapest option.
And don't go posting raving reviews about the Nimbus 2000, I don't think I can stretch my budget that far  
On the other hand perhaps I don't need an extractor then...


----------



## caddyman

caledonia said:


> ^^^^Jammy git.
> 
> I so hate you.
> But you have a fantastic machine. Especially with the vacuum function.:thumb:
> Look forward to your findings and review.
> Gordon


Should have it on weds / thursday so will review it after i get back from my weekend away

Looks a great bit of kit though and comes with all accessories


----------



## parish

Bigpikle said:


> So the final decision, should we be calling you 'King of Steam' or 'Harry Potter' now you have a Nimbus :lol:


Wasn't *Gordon* one of the *steam* engines in Thomas The Tank Engine?


----------



## caledonia

parish said:


> Wasn't *Gordon* one of the *steam* engines in Thomas The Tank Engine?


:lol:
:lol:
:lol:
You are showing your age now Parish.
Problem is I remember it too. :wall:
Gordon


----------



## Bigpikle

Gordon steaming...










angry Gordon...


----------



## caledonia

Bigpikle said:


> Gordon steaming...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angry Gordon...


So this is how you spend your time. I am out working hard at a meet.
You just wait Mr P I will get my own back  J/K by the way.

Always good to have a bit of banter. :thumb:
Not going mention an other word on Steam cleaner today. :lol:
Gordon


----------



## caddyman

I have my new nimbus 2000 steam cleaner still in the box as not had time to get it out for a play i did have a peek and thought it was R2D2 sat inside the box

Once i get some spare time i will do a write up of this machine


----------



## caledonia

caddyman said:


> I have my new nimbus 2000 steam cleaner still in the box as not had time to get it out for a play i did have a peek and thought it was R2D2 sat inside the box
> 
> Once i get some spare time i will do a write up of this machine


Look forward to it.
Going by the brochure. Fantastic machine. :thumb:

And yes R2D2 look alike cant wait for the comments by the neighbours. That will be interesting also.


----------



## mrgaryme

caddyman said:


> Should have it on weds / thursday so will review it after i get back from my weekend away
> 
> Looks a great bit of kit though and comes with all accessories


So whats the machine like? i had a karcher de 4002 thought i had a bargain at 400 quid a couple of years ago ... great results poor machine look out on ebay for spares or repairs soon ha ha (not spending 180 on repairs)

anyway like the sound of nimbus 2000 so did you review it???


----------



## reparebrise

Does anyone have the website for Nimbus, the company, not a distributor. I cant seem to find it on any search engines.


----------



## caledonia

This the main importer to the UK.
They may help you further.
http://nimbus-steamcleaners.co.uk/index-2.html
Gordon.


----------



## Deep blue

Those pics and videos really impressed:doublesho Extremely wheel arches and without any chemicals!! 

Well made topic too:thumb:


----------



## caledonia

Deep blue said:


> Those pics and videos really impressed:doublesho Extremely wheel arches and without any chemicals!!
> 
> Well made topic too:thumb:


There are many more example of the steam cleaner in operation with in our details.
Here are just a few examples. But used on every one now.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=145447

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=142312

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=142321

Hope this helps.
Gordon.


----------



## alexf

thats a lovely looking vauxhall :thumb:

steam cleaner seems spot on too


----------



## Scotch

fluffy said:


> Thanks :thumb:
> I will contact nimbus to see if they have one with a EU plug.


I have ordered the nimbus 1300, spoke to the guy a http://nimbus-steamcleaners.co.uk and he said that they get the cleaners from Italy. Not sure if that helps. Order in today or tomorrow.

Cant wait to get my hands on it. May have a play and a write up of the findings. Not that they will be anything like Gordons but still.

Hura a New TOY!!!!

Thanks Gordon, another detailing product you made me buy:wall::wall:

Cheers


----------



## Igloo

Has anyone tried the 2000?

Does it beat a Henry and George double hit?


----------



## -Ally-

Someone should try organise a group buy for the nimbus 1300. I'd defo get one !


----------



## caddyman

I have the 2000 model and it's going back for repair next week only used it 4 times and it's now not producing any steam - heats up fine!!

Cracking machine though when it worked although i'll be replacing it this year with a monster diesel powered £2500.00 machine instead

this one - http://www.7carwash.com/cl13.htm

video of it in action -


----------



## caledonia

caddyman said:


> I have the 2000 model and it's going back for repair next week only used it 4 times and it's now not producing any steam - heats up fine!!
> 
> Cracking machine though when it worked although i'll be replacing it this year with a monster diesel powered £2500.00 machine instead
> 
> this one - http://www.7carwash.com/cl13.htm
> 
> video of it in action - YouTube- 7 car wash


I developed a similar thing. It was the electrical contact where the flex hole went in. One of the screws slaked off and would not release the steam. When trigger was pulled. Simple quarter turn with a screw driver sorted it and never came back.

But have to say the new machine looks top notch.
You have got me very interested indeed. Could solve so many issues with SEPA. .:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

caddyman said:


> I have the 2000 model and it's going back for repair next week only used it 4 times and it's now not producing any steam - heats up fine!!
> 
> Cracking machine though when it worked although i'll be replacing it this year with a monster diesel powered £2500.00 machine instead
> 
> this one - http://www.7carwash.com/cl13.htm
> 
> video of it in action - YouTube- 7 car wash


Hopefully the guys drying towel aint covered in dirt that is/was still on the car!


----------



## caledonia

Grizzle said:


> Hopefully the guys drying towel aint covered in dirt that is/was still on the car!


 :lolid notice the towel myself. :lol:


----------



## buldy

Great product, wish I had one. Excellent review


----------



## zckid

Hi all
I've a few questions for Gordon and need his suggestions too. 

What do you think of the Nimbus 2000 or 23? I'm very far away from you all (Mauritius).

I've mailed the company making the nimbus but they didn't reply.

ok there are many models and prices. Some are too pricey and others seem not so robust or durable. the nimbus pics have more than impressed me

Obviously, if Caledonia (Gordon) and Caddyman could just chime in and help me with their experience of the Nimbus, by way of more info and where i could get one to Mauritius, or even another similar steamer is available at an affordable price

thanks a lot


----------



## Guest

Gordon,

I assume water hardness _can_ still be an issue if for example it was used on exterior paint and not dried? Would deionised water help resolve that? Thanks


----------



## caledonia

DaKine said:


> Gordon,
> 
> I assume water hardness _can_ still be an issue if for example it was used on exterior paint and not dried? Would deionised water help resolve that? Thanks


Water hardness would not be a issue on the cars surface, as the dissolved minerals. Either lime or calcium would not evaporate. There would be a build up around the machines internals yes. Similar to what goes on inside your kettle in the house. This should give you a clue as to whether deionised water should be used in a steamer.

This is one of the better points up here in Scotland as we have very good soft water and do not have issues with water spotting and lime scale problems.
Gordon.


----------



## keiron99

Can any owners of this please offer advice? I just took delivery today and impressions are not favourable. (By he way, the company never answered my emails or phone calls prior to purchase).

1. The unit looks used. Scratched, scuffed, in a battered box with no protection or bags for the bits
2. The instructions are for a different model.
3. The hose will not plug into the unit properly. It will not click despite applying heavy pressure.
4. The "steam control"(?) knob is badly bent
5. It has been on for an hour and not producing any steam. the gauge shos about 0.5 bar. It is switched On, and there is another witch with a picture of an iron on it (no idea what this is), and when I switch that on, all lights go out.

All in all, not impressed at all. Any advice?


----------



## mitchcook

keiron99 said:


> Can any owners of this please offer advice? I just took delivery today and impressions are not favourable. (By he way, the company never answered my emails or phone calls prior to purchase).


See here on a related matter: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=163081


----------



## keiron99

I would have to advise people not to buy this steamer or deal with this company unfortunately. The more I look at this item - which isn't working at the moment, it did briefly - the more amateurish it looks with bits of bent metal, sharp corners, screws at all angles. It genuinely does not look like a safe bit of equipment to use.

As for customer service...:wall:


----------



## MaDMaXX

keiron99 said:


> I would have to advise people not to buy this steamer or deal with this company unfortunately. The more I look at this item - which isn't working at the moment, it did briefly - the more amateurish it looks with bits of bent metal, sharp corners, screws at all angles. It genuinely does not look like a safe bit of equipment to use.
> 
> As for customer service...:wall:


Oddly, not actually helpful, care to elaborate?


----------



## keiron99

MaDMaXX said:


> Oddly, not actually helpful, care to elaborate?


See my post a couple up.


----------



## MaDMaXX

Ahh, sorry.

From that, i would suggest the system is 2nd user/returned damaged. I would suggest a return for replacement as you've not got a new system there.


----------



## range rover dea

on a differant note my polti steamer has packed in any body know were to get repaired thanks


----------



## Guest

Seems to give good results, however, from what I have heard, reliability is a real issue with many steam cleaners (as some people have said in this thread). 

I love your alloys, they are really nice!

Although, I really don't like those awful chrome strips, really lets down the car in my opinion.


----------



## keiron99

I got a Nilfisk to replace my Nimbus. Not hugely impressed by its cleaning abilities. Odd, because the specs seem good, but it doesn't have anything like the effect I have witnessed in the images on this forum.

The other point is the to get any kind of serious grime removal you have to use the attachment with the narrowest opening, so the jet of steam is something akin to a fine point pencil. hence it takes an absolute age to make progress.


----------



## caledonia

What Bar does the machine work at?

Also output would be helpful as I am not accustomed to this machine.
Gordon.


----------



## keiron99

caledonia said:


> What Bar does the machine work at?
> 
> Also output would be helpful as I am not accustomed to this machine.
> Gordon.


4.2 bar.

It's this one here: http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=1006


----------



## keiron99

Interestingly it says 3.8 bar "working pressure" in the manual.

I'll be sending this one back too and giving up on steam cleaners. It's a badly designed item (coeds and hoses everywhere), no way of telling how much water is in there (so the only way of telling it's full is when it spills everywhere), the fine point jet nozzle was broke when I received it, it doesn't run more than 20 mins, it sprays as much water out as steam, and last of all, it doesn't clean anything.

Huge disappointment.


----------



## glymauto

Thats a real shame keiron, it sounds like you had a really bad experience.

Steamers are fantastic. I've only recently started using mine on my motor but have owned one for almost a year. Its cleaning power on filthy ovens, hobs, fridges, glass etc etc is outstanding.

The results on my car were outstanding.

It shouldnt be running out after twenty minutes and it should only splutter a bit of water when you first press the trigger after the intial heating.

I wouldnt give up entirely on steamers becuase you had a bad experience with one model....you wouldnt give up on wax if the first one you tried didnt work that well 

This one looks good value - http://www.screwfix.com/prods/64640/Cleaning/Cleaning-Machinery/Titan-1800W-Steam-Cleaner-230V

And screwfix _ALWAYS_ give you your money back 'no questions' if you dont like it


----------



## mariusz

keiron99 said:


> Interestingly it says 3.8 bar "working pressure" in the manual.
> 
> I'll be sending this one back too and giving up on steam cleaners. It's a badly designed item (coeds and hoses everywhere), no way of telling how much water is in there (so the only way of telling it's full is when it spills everywhere), the fine point jet nozzle was broke when I received it, it doesn't run more than 20 mins, it sprays as much water out as steam, and last of all, it doesn't clean anything.
> 
> Huge disappointment.


I almost bought one of them at machine mart today, but for some sort of reason by card got declined twice :doublesho came back home to check my bank account and also popped in on dw quickly and saw your post, so decided to rather than spend 176 quid is to get a cheap steamer from argos for 55 pound (Ewbank Steam Dynamo). I wasn't expecting much from it but cannot complain for 55 pound. It cleaned the mess that our dog left today on a back seat as he got sick while we been driving. I almost puked when was cleaning it, lucky it was leather seat.


----------



## Planet Man

A great read Gordon:thumb: Just purchased a VAX steamer


----------



## hulla the hulla

Planet Man - was it the Vax Infinity ?

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=10288004&ecamp=trf-005&CAWELAID=326897269

I bought one last w/e to do various household cleaning tasks and also seats / carpet in the cars etc.

If so, what are your impressions so far ? Personally I was hoping for better results but that may be down to technique...


----------



## Planet Man

hulla the hulla said:


> Planet Man - was it the Vax Infinity ?
> 
> http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=10288004&ecamp=trf-005&CAWELAID=326897269
> 
> I bought one last w/e to do various household cleaning tasks and also seats / carpet in the cars etc.
> 
> If so, what are your impressions so far ? Personally I was hoping for better results but that may be down to technique...


Looks similar to that one, but less buttons I think.

Mine has not arrived yet, should be here by Wednesday. I will keep you posted as to how I get on with it:thumb:


----------



## leon20v

hulla the hulla said:


> Planet Man - was it the Vax Infinity ?
> 
> http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=10288004&ecamp=trf-005&CAWELAID=326897269
> 
> I bought one last w/e to do various household cleaning tasks and also seats / carpet in the cars etc.
> 
> If so, what are your impressions so far ? Personally I was hoping for better results but that may be down to technique...


Got one of them from B&Q a few months back when it was cheap, doesnt feel that sturdy and the attachments can bend a little. havent used it a great deal. Used on window, oven, kitchen tiles things like that.. all came clean. cleaned the car mats and a spot stain and seemed to work fine, didnt soak things to much and looked good when it was dry. Havent had chance to use it since so will be a while before can check things like wheels and engine.
however i went to homedepot last week and got a Bissell Little Green cleaner - http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/[email protected]&ddkey=Search its amazing for $85 / £57(ish) i know its not a steam cleaner and not that versitile, but for fabrics, carpets and things like that is the best i have used in a long time.


----------



## keiron99

By the way, these things take up a lot of storage space, what with long cords and those hoses that just can't be tamed!


----------



## Planet Man

hulla the hulla said:


> Planet Man - was it the Vax Infinity ?
> 
> http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=10288004&ecamp=trf-005&CAWELAID=326897269
> 
> I bought one last w/e to do various household cleaning tasks and also seats / carpet in the cars etc.
> 
> If so, what are your impressions so far ? Personally I was hoping for better results but that may be down to technique...


Well it arrived today and I wanted to try it out when I got home so used on the bathroom tiles as one wall always attracts mould. Was very impressed with it whizzed through the job in quarter of the time. Might do a couple more household tasks with it before it goes to the unit and gets downright dirty with some cars


----------



## RP john

mighty looking job. impressive work.


----------



## Automake

Hey guys...
If you want a machine to clean the exterior and the interior of the vehicle.. not to mention the arches, door shuts and engine bay.. this is a serious piece of kit!!

www.powersteamuk.com


----------



## hulla the hulla

Planet Man said:


> Well it arrived today and I wanted to try it out when I got home so used on the bathroom tiles as one wall always attracts mould. Was very impressed with it whizzed through the job in quarter of the time. Might do a couple more household tasks with it before it goes to the unit and gets downright dirty with some cars


Gave it a good workout this w/e and was more impressed, think my technique is improving. Cleaned the grout on the kitchen floor around and underneath the cooker where (despite the wife cleaning the floor regularly) grease had built up - all gone. Did my car seats where the cloth had a few sweat marks on - all gone (plus freshened everything up). Engine bay, helped shift some more stubbon muck with degreaser and steamed it as well - impressive !

Pleased overall for the small cost of the unit.

Next project is the wifes car which has a cream interior and is very grubby (unlike her.....tsk!) lol!

TTFN


----------



## hulla the hulla

Automake said:


> Hey guys...
> If you want a machine to clean the exterior and the interior of the vehicle.. not to mention the arches, door shuts and engine bay.. this is a serious piece of kit!!
> 
> www.powersteamuk.com


with a serious price tag - £4,499.99 !! :doublesho

group buy anyone ? :wave:


----------



## Automake

*Steaming!*

Yep it is pricey.. however since i purchased mine it has opened doors for me in terms of vehicles i never cleaned before such as motorcycles.
The machine will operate at a constant 9 bar delivering loads of pressure and steam flow at the nozzle.

I was contracted to clean up an old RG250 the other week, the customer wanted everything done.. engine, frame, wheels etc.. high pressure water was not an option.

I did however pre spray the areas to clean with Autosmarts Active XL 6:1
then used the steam to remove years of oil and grime, leaving the floor virtually dry and the bike looking great! and it didnt take me any longer to do than using a PW.. 
Oh and i charged a little more too!


----------



## Planet Man

hulla the hulla said:


> Gave it a good workout this w/e and was more impressed, think my technique is improving. Cleaned the grout on the kitchen floor around and underneath the cooker where (despite the wife cleaning the floor regularly) grease had built up - all gone. Did my car seats where the cloth had a few sweat marks on - all gone (plus freshened everything up). Engine bay, helped shift some more stubbon muck with degreaser and steamed it as well - impressive !
> 
> Pleased overall for the small cost of the unit.
> 
> Next project is the wifes car which has a cream interior and is very grubby (unlike her.....tsk!) lol!
> 
> TTFN


Good to know mate:thumb: I am well impressed with mine


----------



## glymauto

Planet Man said:


> Good to know mate:thumb: I am well impressed with mine


C'mon Planet Man...lets see some pics of you giving the steamer a workout :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man

glymauto said:


> C'mon Planet Man...lets see some pics of you giving the steamer a workout :thumb:


I will do Glym it is still at home at the moment taking care of a few chores, but as suggested above it will be tackling some cars very shortly and I will make sure I document them with some piccies:thumb:


----------



## chrisc

it's here matt


----------



## Matt.

Thankyou.


----------



## anpictum

Very impressive will deffo look into this, cheers for the write up.


----------



## Frankie

Great job on the arches, very impressive, mine arrived yesterday and I can't wait to check it out, however, I still have a few doubts, a) what about engine electronics, and b) a convertible top.


----------



## caledonia

Frankie said:


> Great job on the arches, very impressive, mine arrived yesterday and I can't wait to check it out, however, I still have a few doubts, a) what about engine electronics, and b) a convertible top.


From a personal point of view car and attention should be taken when using any chemicals and steam. Engines are no different. If it is a nimbus you have purchased. Then when the machine it turned up full. The steam produced is a dry steam, due to the 145C temperature. The only issues you will have to watch out for is. Water build up within the hos, if it has been lying for some time. Press the trigger away from the car and yourself to discharge this condensation, and also when using the steam around large area the cause condensation to build up. Do not blast the steam directly at or into any electrical parts. Use it more at an angle and glance over it. The use of chemical will help as there cleaning power will increase again due to the heat.

on soft tops again if the nimbus. Used the Triangular brush with the steam turned down a good bit. Till you feel that the cleaning has improved and wrap a microfibre around the brush with an elastic band to hold this in place while cleaning. Do not use the fine nozzle as this could damage the water membrane within the soft top. More to do with direct localized pressure and heat.

HTH
Gordon.


----------

